# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Petri dish or film canister

## Badger

Which works better with tincs? Do tincs like to lay eggs in standing water or just lightly misted? Any and all advice is appreciated, thanks!

----------


## bshmerlie

Put a small petri dish under a coco hut and mist it lightly.

----------


## John Clare

Tincs are really too big to fit into film canisters together to breed, so not really a viable option for them.  Everyone I know uses petri dishes under coconut huts for tinctorius.

----------

